
Show HN: Free domains for deploying your apps - songzme
https://freedomains.dev/
======
songzme
OP here. A few self learners needed work experience on their resume so I
mentored them to build an open source app that I think some developers may
find helpful:
[https://garagescript.github.io/myProxy/](https://garagescript.github.io/myProxy/)

They finished and launched it. To showcase what it does, I used it to power
freedomains.dev, a site I’ve been wanting to build for awhile to host my side
projects during demos.

